

Ask HN: Retreats in the Bay Area? - EleventhSun

I&#x27;m in need of a good retreat, anyone have any recommendations for a digital detox style retreat, perhaps 3 or 4 days long?<p>Any suggestions are welcome, even places that don&#x27;t restrict internet. I&#x27;m interested in any suggestions across the broad, from no restriction, to total restriction. Just somewhere relaxing.<p>I&#x27;d preferably still want to still be able to access email once a day just to make sure the world hasn&#x27;t ended.<p>What would be fantastic, is a place that also provides healthy meals etc.
======
3Dpuzzlepiece
Hi EleventhSun, if you know of 4-6 other people who would be interested, I can
set one up through [http://www.bodyhugs.org/](http://www.bodyhugs.org/), but
in the Bay Area. Healthy, homemade meals, and we can go over the dates and
what you'd like to focus on (meditation, massages, relaxation, yoga, etc.).
Anyway, if you're interested, feel free to email me at bodyhugs1 [at]
gmail.com.

------
csa
Tassajara

[http://www.sfzc.org/tassajara/](http://www.sfzc.org/tassajara/)

Amazing area and an amazing retreat.

------
lincolnpark
Check out a vipassana retreat.

